# plastic weights vs pure metal



## Trusted Employe (Feb 21, 2005)

i can always do more reps for bench when i use plain metal weights then the ones that are plastic does anybody know why?


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 21, 2005)

i dunno i suppose because the plastic weights have water in their or something so it is less balanced than the metal weight


----------



## Trusted Employe (Feb 21, 2005)

no, well i heard that they measure the plastic weights wthout that plastic coating so a 45 is like 2.5 pounds heavier but i dont know fursure can anybody tell me why exactly..


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 21, 2005)

nah i doubt that mate as the inside is liquid but might be wrong


----------



## Trusted Employe (Feb 21, 2005)

i dont think they have water in them


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 21, 2005)

they have cement in them, if your an adult male you won't be able to fit enough of them on the bar after a month or so of working out.
Don't buy them, excpet for a 10 yr old kid,  even then.....
Buy the Olympic set from Dick's for about $100, you won't regret it


----------



## Mudge (Feb 21, 2005)

Are we talking those crappy 5 foot bar weight sets? Cheap equipment effects my workout.


----------



## LittleKid (Feb 21, 2005)

for power cleans i've been told to put one of the plastic or "bubble" weights on first, then put metal after that..

 i assume it makes less noise?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 21, 2005)

Most of the standard bars I've seen will wobble with anything over 200 on the bar, worthless for use.


----------



## BruiseKnee (Feb 21, 2005)

plastic ones with cement in them are bigger, pound for pound, compared to metal..takes up more space on the bar and such too


----------



## Trusted Employe (Feb 21, 2005)

im not talking about that crap shit, im taling about like a plastic weight or something, or it has vinyl on it.. not the cement filled stuff


----------



## Mudge (Feb 21, 2005)

If you are using the same bar, either they are not weighted accurately, or its mental.

Are you talking about hexagonal rubber covered olympic plates?


----------



## Trusted Employe (Feb 22, 2005)

ya i am..  is there a weight difference?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 22, 2005)

Go weigh them and find out. I have no idea what their quality control issues may or may not be.

Try locking down the iron weights with a collar to avoid spinning and see if you have the same issues. When the weights are locked down a torsion effect, or when the bar is bent a similar situation occurs.

At powerlifting events the weights are measured, so there is bound to be some variance in true weight.


----------



## arbntmare (Feb 22, 2005)

have you guys seen the new bars that are plasticy looking??


----------



## maniclion (Feb 22, 2005)

It has to be mental because I cant see the weight difference being that significant.  Maybe the sound of them clanking when you slide them on the bar gets you psyched up more than the dull thud of the rubber edged ones.


----------

